# the boss returns!!



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

check this out lol. the spawn of sniperboss....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45057&page=1&pp=15


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Which boss?? 

This one??










or this one??:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmmm i guess u weren't here when this happened. must of been back in your sentra days 

do a search for the user name "sniperboss".


----------

